# Sekunden in Stunden:Minuten:Sekunden ausgeben.



## reeng (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen....

Ich habe einen Counter, welcher im Sekundenintervall hinaufzählt. Wenn ich auf "Ende" klicke, soll mir das Programm dieser Sekunden-Wert (z.B. 5000) in folgendem Format in eine Variable speichern hh:mm:ss...Bei Java könnte dies mit mod und Rundungen ralisiert werden. Wie mache ich das mit Visual Basic 2008?

Warte gespannt auf eine Antwort.

Grüessli reeng....


----------



## DrSoong (6. Mai 2009)

> Warte gespannt auf eine Antwort.


_<Wortspiel ein>_
Die wirst du hier .NET kriegen.
_<Wortspiel aus>_

Im Ernst, VB2008 ist eine .NET-Sprache, dafür gibt es ein eigenes Forum. Stell die Frage doch bitte dort.


Der Doc!


----------

